# Tips for stripped out set screws on TapeTech angle head?



## Nolanfelix (Dec 17, 2011)

I need to replace those annoying little set screws that hold the blade in place on a TapeTech angle head. The old ones are stripped out and will not loosen with the standard Allen wrench. Any tips or ideas? First post by the way... Thanks in advance. Haha...


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

Nolanfelix said:


> I need to replace those annoying little set screws that hold the blade in place on a TapeTech angle head. The old ones are stripped out and will not loosen with the standard Allen wrench. Any tips or ideas? First post by the way... Thanks in advance. Haha...


You might have to drill them completely out. Or get a reverse drill bit get it started then back it out


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

you might half to get a easy out (google easy out tool)

If you can just purchase the small one then sweet:thumbup:

You may half to order some more set screws from who ever made your angle head:whistling2:


----------



## Scott_w (Jun 16, 2010)

Easy out as 2buck posted, although I doubt they have one that small. Next choice is to drill and tap it. If you aren't that confident, bring it to a machine shop. They'll fix you up! :thumbup:


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

I am sure it is the head on the allen screw itself so it would not be a big deal to drill some out since there is a dead center hole there already then use an easy out , and yes they do make them that small... that or take some JB weld and use that with the allen wrench after it sets up for a day 24 hours just unscrew it of course that would be if the head of the screw is stripped not the treads. Just use a vice grip to hold it in place till the J
B is set up. Done it and it works good.


----------

